# rat cage set ups pics!



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

dose anyone have any cage set up pics to look at 
need some ideas thanks


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Oooh... LOADS! *goes off to photobucket*

Girls current set up:










Upstairs:










Downstairs:










Boys:










And a bunch of older ones:


----------



## ratmadscot (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh to hell with it, Have a video too


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

My bucks cage looks a bit tramot here just before it was washed to go downstairs the perspex back gets mucky easily.


----------



## missyrain (Feb 14, 2009)

my cages look a shame for them self :blush:
i can never get things right poor rats i have to do a bit if changing around i looked on google lovely pics


----------

